# What BIOS version is best for Ryzen 9 3900x on GIGABYTE X570 AORUS ELITE rev 1.0



## tweaty#2991 (Oct 6, 2020)

So i have just built my my newest pc and im fairly oriented on how bios works and have worked a little bit with it on my other builds, but i am noob at gigabyte, and i think they have complicated it somewhat when it comes to their support pages cant really tell what bios i should go with.
I really hope you guys here can tell me wich one to go with so i dont screw up my Pc.
added some pics of the build hopefully atleast some you guys like it 

Thanks to all you that helped me get to the right solution on my problem
So conclusion on this thread is that if you have this setup save your current bios using @  BIOS in AppCenter so that you have a backup if the flash FAIL/dont work download the latest version of bios from here : https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-ELITE-rev-10/support#support-dl. 
And save the new BIOS version on a thumbdrive and connect that thumbdrive to the white I/O-usbport directly on the MB, then enter bios using "Fast Boot" button in "AORUS AppCenter" fastest way
and when inside BIOS use key-F8 so go directly to Q-flash page and then click on FLASH and select the folder that holds the new BOIS and after 2-4min. the Pc Reboots itself...   DONE!!!!

My original version was ver.F11and new one was ver.F30 it worked like a chrm and my load time at startup is way faster now so just by that it was worth the risk by doing the Q_FLASH...


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 6, 2020)

The latest. Use it.


----------



## tweaty#2991 (Oct 6, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> The latest. Use it.


you sure about that?? if so thanks alot


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 6, 2020)

tweaty#2991 said:


> you sure about that?? if so thanks alot


Yes. You're presumably an average user (as am i) so there's no need to get into the minutia of one overclocking memory better. The latest one should be plenty stable and have all the AMD AEGESA updates.


----------



## xman2007 (Oct 6, 2020)

which bios version do you currently have on the board? if greater than f40 then yes, install the latest as it has the latest agesa 1.0.0.6 update


----------



## tweaty#2991 (Oct 6, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> which bios version do you currently have on the board? if greater than f40 then yes, install the latest as it has the latest agesa 1.0.0.6 update


Its a brand new MB so im pretty sure it is F11. (you must mean less than f40right  ))

Thanks EarthDog im going to try the latest as you said thanks for fast response on my Problem  



xman2007 said:


> which bios version do you currently have on the board? if greater than f40 then yes, install the latest as it has the latest agesa 1.0.0.6 update


F11 ( you meant less than f40 right??)


----------



## xman2007 (Oct 6, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Yes. You're presumably an average user (as am i) so there's no need to get into the minutia of one overclocking memory better. The latest one should be plenty stable and have all the AMD AEGESA updates.


Depends, as with some earlier bios you need to upgrade to a certain bios revision before you can update to the latest, but on the whole as long as it's not an older bios revision then I agree, run the latest bios which in this case seems to be f52


tweaty#2991 said:


> Its a brand new MB so im pretty sure it is F11. (you must mean less than f40right  ))
> 
> Thanks EarthDog im going to try the latest as you said thanks for fast response on my Problem
> 
> ...



You can't go from f11 to f52, you need to upgrade to f32 I think it is (I'm away from pc). Then to f40, then to the latest iirc


----------



## tweaty#2991 (Oct 6, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> which bios version do you currently have on the board? if greater than f40 then yes, install the latest as it has the latest agesa 1.0.0.6 update



looks like i need to do some studying and hit the school_books on gigabytes way around things, its kind of  sad they dont have a bios update (sw) program like MSI and ASUS have they have been so easy to manage that.
Basicly just to hit one button (in windows) on their command_center and it searched the internet and whipss there it was and then just one more hit and it updated it from that place    lol...

LoL... 
I just found a program (@_Bios)that does it for me in Gigabytes app center thnx guys for the chatting one always learn`s something


----------



## xman2007 (Oct 6, 2020)

No you don't, I just explained that if you're on a early bios (check gpuz to read the version). You may need to first update to f32 then to f40 before you can install the latest, you need to know exactly which bios you have as even if it's a new board, some ship with newer bios versions


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 6, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> No you don't, I just explained that if you're on a early bios (check gpuz to read the version). You may need to first update to f32 then to f40 before you can install the latest, you need to know exactly which bios you have as even if it's a new board, some ship with newer bios versions


CPUz.

Also, the x570 aorus elite only goes up to f30. Nowhere, for this board, does it say you need to be at a lower version before upgrading even from the launch bios. He has f11. There is only f20, f21, and the latest, f30. 








						X570 AORUS ELITE (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
					

Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




					www.gigabyte.com


----------



## tweaty#2991 (Oct 6, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> CPUz.
> 
> Also, the x570 aorus elite only goes up to f30. Nowhere, for this board, does it say you need to be at a lower version before upgrading even from the launch bios. He has f11. There is only f20, f21, and the latest, f30.
> 
> ...


TY!!! Just what I needed facts is always the best option when fiddeling with bios...
how is it can i go directly on the latest or should i work my way up to it???

when i use the auto update program "@ Bios" in APPcenter it guides me to update ver.F20 should i take that and work my way the latest???
LoL  then i have like 3updates todo


----------



## ShurikN (Oct 6, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> CPUz.
> 
> Also, the x570 aorus elite only goes up to f30. Nowhere, for this board, does it say you need to be at a lower version before upgrading even from the launch bios. He has f11. There is only f20, f21, and the latest, f30.
> 
> ...


He has chipsets completely mixed up. For X470 you need to go step by step 31 > 40 > latest
Not a single X570 board (from GB) goes beyond F30 at the moment.

@*tweaty#2991*
I used App Center to flash my X570 I Aorus Pro from F11 to F30, but I downloaded F30 manually and then selected "Update from file".

Just make sure that you downloaded the bios for the correct motherboard (triple check if needed).


----------



## tweaty#2991 (Oct 7, 2020)

ShurikN said:


> He has chipsets completely mixed up. For X470 you need to go step by step 31 > 40 > latest
> Not a single X570 board (from GB) goes beyond F30 at the moment.
> 
> @*tweaty#2991*
> ...


TY just about to do the so that was good to know so i dont have to do it like 4 times


----------



## xman2007 (Oct 7, 2020)

ShurikN said:


> He has chipsets completely mixed up. For X470 you need to go step by step 31 > 40 > latest
> Not a single X570 board (from GB) goes beyond F30 at the moment.
> 
> @*tweaty#2991*
> ...


Did he mention if it was x570 or x470/b450? cause I must have missed that point, I was assuming from my google search it was a b450 board, good old gigabyte using the same naming schemes for boards of different gens and chipsets doesnt really help.


----------



## tweaty#2991 (Oct 7, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> Did he mention if it was x570 or b450? cause I must have missed that point, I was assmuming from my google search it was a b450 board, good old gigabyte using the same naming schemes for boards of different gens and chipsets doesnt really help.


that was my fault that i did not mention it is a x570 MB


----------



## xman2007 (Oct 7, 2020)

tweaty#2991 said:


> that was my fault that i did not mention it is a x570 MB


Yea, I honestly couldn't see if you mentioned b450/x570 etc and my initial google search turned up the b450 board first which does require you to upgrade to f31 bios then to f40 before loading the latest bios, not even knowing they have the same board name for b450/x470/x570 and even  Z390 and a520 boards of the same name..... , @ShurikN is on point in the case of your particular board and you should be good to go


----------



## tweaty#2991 (Oct 7, 2020)

I just updated it and it worked like a charm  my start up went from like 40-60sec. to like 15sec so just by that it was worth the risk LoL... 

I saved the latest version (ver.F30) on a thumbdrive and used the white I/O-usbport directly on the board and entered bios and did the flash from there it took like 3 min. todo it and sofar sogooood...

THANKS ALOT TO YOU ALL THAT GAVE THE FEEDBACK TO ME IF YOU WERE A NEIGHBOOR I WOULD TREAT YOU WITH A LATE NIGHT   BEER   FOR THE TROUBLE....  AGAIN THANKS A BUNCH...

Is it possible to close the thread in some way i mean the comments,reply`s, quotes and what not???


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 7, 2020)

I have X570 AorusPro and I updated to a lot of the BIOS versions GB has released (from F3 initially) including final and beta versions. Must be about 15 files (updates) by now. I was checking regularly the GB X570 Aorus line boards and always had the same version latest released with F30 be the latest now.

Just my 2 cents...
Preferably update BIOS through Qflash inside BIOS and not from Windows. Just extract all files as they are (names) from the compressed file to a USB flash drive (FAT32 file system) and enter BIOS and then hit F8 to enter QFlash utility. Its easy from there.

If anything goes wrong...
(not just during BIOS update, but I mean literally anything... from not been able to boot, or not been able to clear CMOS... to a complete bricked BIOS)
...you can Flash-back BIOS to any version you like.

How:
You can have the desired BIOS file/version on to the USB flashed drive (FAT32 file system) plugged to the WHITE USB port of the board. The BIOS file must be renamed to gigabyte.bin (exactly that). Once you plug the USB drive you can shut down the PC. Leave PSU on.

On the lower part of the X570 Aorus Elite board right below last PCI-E slot there is a little white button. If you push that for 1~2 sec with PC off and PSU on, the flash procedure will begin to the file named gigabyte.bin
A flash led indicating that update started (about 3~5min total).
You can even do that to a brand new board without any components on it (CPU, RAM etc). It needs only the 24-pin plugged and PSU on. Of course you can do this with everything installed but always the PC off and PSU on.

I've done this a lot times the first 2~3 months prior to F11 BIOS version with final and beta versions. F11 was the first almost 100% stable BIOS version for me and the X570 AorusPro.


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 7, 2020)

ELITE here with latest F30 BIOS - no problems. Use it.

Like @EarthDog mentioned, latest version for each X570 board is F30, there is no F40 (yet).

As for (at)BIOS - gigabyte servers suck and I never use "Update from Server" to get the BIOS file. Instead I download the file from the support page, unpack it and select the file in the @BIOSou using the "Update From File":



Just make sure you have a USB stick plugged in so you can backup your current BIOS.


----------



## tweaty#2991 (Oct 7, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> I have X570 AorusPro and I updated to a lot of the BIOS versions GB has released (from F3 initially) including final and beta versions. Must be about 15 files (updates) by now. I was checking regularly the GB X570 Aorus line boards and always had the same version latest released with F30 by the latest now.
> 
> Just my 2 cents...
> Preferably update BIOS through Qflash inside BIOS and not from Windows. Just extract all files as they are (names) from the compressed file to a USB flash drive (FAT32 file system) and enter BIOS and then hit F8 to enter QFlash utility. Its easy from there.
> ...


REALLY NICE!!!! that part about the white button (YES!!! i learned something new today ) that got to be the fastest way to flash the board right? Funniest thing is I just sat down and were just about to skimm thru "User Manual" about the OC part of the BIOS byt at first glanse it looks about like it does in both MSI and ASUS so it should  be preatty straight forward hopefully I dont melt my CPU to "Silicone_GOOO/Liquid" LoL...
Any hint`s on the best setup make/do???
TY again for the hint about the white button


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 7, 2020)

Nice loop


----------



## tweaty#2991 (Oct 7, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> ELITE here with latest F30 BIOS - no problems. Use it.
> 
> Like @EarthDog mentioned, latest version for each X570 board is F30, there is no F40 (yet).
> 
> ...


I think you missed to READ all of my first Post inthere i explaind how i used that LoL but seriously Thanks anyway Mate, It`s always appreciated with comments


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 7, 2020)

tweaty#2991 said:


> REALLY NICE!!!! that part about the white button (YES!!! i learned something new today ) that got to be the fastest way to flash the board right? Funniest thing is I just sat down and were just about to skimm thru "User Manual" about the OC part of the BIOS byt at first glanse it looks about like it does in both MSI and ASUS so it should  be preatty straight forward hopefully I dont melt my CPU to "Silicone_GOOO/Liquid" LoL...
> Any hint`s on the best setup make/do???
> TY again for the hint about the white button


Using this button is kind of an emergency flash procedure when everything else has failed. Of course you can use the flash-back button anytime but I would suggest to use the in-BIOS Qflash utility for more "regular" updates.
I'm only saying this because I do not want to think what will happen if that button is broken and unusable and in need to use it...


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 7, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> Yea, I honestly couldn't see if you mentioned b450/x570 etc and my initial google search turned up the b450 board first which does require you to upgrade to f31 bios then to f40 before loading the latest bios, not even knowing they have the same board name for b450/x470/x570 and even  Z390 and a520 boards of the same name..... , @ShurikN is on point in the case of your particular board and you should be good to go


He didn't. However he did mention F11 bios in the first post... which only the X570 version has. I looked before posting/correcting.


----------

